# Sony selling off all of their Square Enix stock (9.5 million shares)



## Death-kun (Apr 16, 2014)

*Sony Sells Off All Of Its Shares In Square Enix*



> Things aren’t looking too great for Square Enix, as this morning, Sony Corporation made the surprising announcement that they will be selling all of their shares they have of Square Enix Holdings Co., Ltd. in the upcoming days.
> 
> Sony Computer Entertainment Inc., a fully owned subsidiary of Sony, have come to an agreement with SMBC Nikko Securities Inc., one of Japan’s three largest brokerage firms, for the transfer of 9,520,000 shares they had in Square Enix.
> 
> This transfer is expected to amount up to a total of about 4.8 billion yen (roughly $47 million) of additional profits for Sony’s first quarter of 2014. The full transfer value will be officially announced on April 17th, 2014.




My crusader 


My crusader​

Your thoughts? Should another company buy Sony's stake in Square Enix?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 16, 2014)

I hope this isn't related to SqE admitting they've been aiming for the wrong market


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 16, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> *Sony Sells Off All Of Its Shares In Square Enix*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nintendo should get us TWEWY 2 U: Za Warudo Begin With Tsu


----------



## Enclave (Apr 16, 2014)

Honestly?  This is likely due to how badly Squenix has been performing lately.  The only financial successes they've had in like 6 or 7 years is Final Fantasy XIV (reborn, not the original shit nugget which cost them a TON of money), Dragon Quest IX and Bravely Default.  Though I hear Dragon Quest X now that it's available on the PC is starting to get a healthy number of subscribers, doubt it's considered profitable just yet.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 16, 2014)

Dragon Quest X was profitable from day one Enclave.

Square has had success in the mobile space and finally got tomb raider to be profitable. 

Eidos fucks up left and right however


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 16, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Dragon Quest X was profitable from day one Enclave.
> 
> Square has had success in the mobile space and finally got tomb raider to be profitable.
> 
> Eidos fucks up left and right however



Recently bought Tomb Raider myself and loved it. 

I also hope this doesn't mean anything too serious..


----------



## Krory (Apr 16, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Honestly?  This is likely due to how badly Squenix has been performing lately.  The only financial successes they've had in like 6 or 7 years is Final Fantasy XIV (reborn, not the original shit nugget which cost them a TON of money), Dragon Quest IX and Bravely Default.  Though I hear Dragon Quest X now that it's available on the PC is starting to get a healthy number of subscribers, doubt it's considered profitable just yet.



Tomb Raider, Sleeping Dogs, Hitman: Absolution, Deus Ex: Human Revolution... Square also has stock in Rocksteady so they gained money from the Arkham titles.

The problem is less in what the games are doing and more in what Square is thinking they _should_ be doing, as they are expecting Call of Duty numbers for all of their titles.


----------



## Enclave (Apr 17, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Dragon Quest X was profitable from day one Enclave.
> 
> Square has had success in the mobile space and finally got tomb raider to be profitable.
> 
> Eidos fucks up left and right however



My understanding about DQX was initially it was doing well on the Wii but then Wii U numbers weren't anything like they were expecting and it wasn't doing all that fantastically.  Then it came out on the PC and subscribers just shot up.



krory said:


> Tomb Raider, Sleeping Dogs, Hitman: Absolution, Deus Ex: Human Revolution... Square also has stock in Rocksteady so they gained money from the Arkham titles.
> 
> The problem is less in what the games are doing and more in what Square is thinking they _should_ be doing, as they are expecting Call of Duty numbers for all of their titles.



The games did well in a broad sense.  They did not perform well based on their budget though.  Poor management caused those games to not actually be profitable.


----------



## Wan (Apr 17, 2014)

If Nintendo wanted to swipe up a bunch of Square stock and ensure that Kingdom Hearts 3 and Final Fantasy XV come to the Wii U, now would be the time.


----------



## Enclave (Apr 17, 2014)

Wan said:


> If Nintendo wanted to swipe up a bunch of Square stock and ensure that Kingdom Hearts 3 and Final Fantasy XV come to the Wii U, now would be the time.



That wouldn't help.  The reason KH3 and FFXV isn't going to the Wii U has nothing to do with Squenix not wanting to bring the games there.  Nintendo made an under powered console.


----------



## Reyes (Apr 17, 2014)

Not really all that surprising.

Sony really owned a lot of Square stock initially to help with the Enix merger and ensure FF and such exclusivity (they owned 20%).

Now with SE stock falling, exclusivity deal was rejected by SE and just the general fact that even without it most of the sales will be made on Sony platforms.

Its just surprising it took so long.


----------



## Reyes (Apr 17, 2014)

Wan said:


> If Nintendo wanted to swipe up a bunch of Square stock and ensure that Kingdom Hearts 3 and Final Fantasy XV come to the Wii U, now would be the time.



Don't know if 8% would really change that.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 17, 2014)

You guys gotta be kidding yourself if you think FFXV or KH3 wouldnt run on WiiU in their current forms.

We arent really at the point where next gen only games are just pushing so far ahead of these machines capabilities.

Cept Witcher 3 llol.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 17, 2014)

Zidane said:


> Don't know if 8% would really change that.



Used to be 20% at 142million


----------



## Reyes (Apr 17, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Used to be 20% at 142million



My crusader 

its now 8.25%


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 17, 2014)

Das 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2UCxjkzoxc[/youtube]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 17, 2014)

i wonder if its worth selling at this point..50 mil doesn't sound like a lot. more like a drop in the bucket


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 17, 2014)

It'll fund some Vita Games^


----------



## Naruto (Apr 17, 2014)

I thought Square was pretty good for Sony. The PSP was more Square's console than Sony's...you'd think they would be trying to pump some content for the vita.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2014)

Now buy Capcom with that money and bring back the glory days of the PSX and PS2


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2014)

Enclave said:


> That wouldn't help.  The reason KH3 and FFXV isn't going to the Wii U has nothing to do with Squenix not wanting to bring the games there.  Nintendo made an under powered console.


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 17, 2014)

Enclave said:


> That wouldn't help.  The reason KH3 and FFXV isn't going to the Wii U has nothing to do with Squenix not wanting to bring the games there.  Nintendo made an under powered console.



According to square enix themselves they said that the wii u doesn't support some version of direct x which the game is built around.

But the only real reason those games aren't coming is because of money.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 17, 2014)

Khris said:


> Now buy Capcom with that money and bring back the glory days of the PSX and PS2



You would need more than 47 million to buy Capcom .


----------



## rac585 (Apr 17, 2014)

i hope this doesn't change SE's most recently announced plans for their future RPGs.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 17, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> According to square enix themselves they said that the wii u doesn't support some version of direct x which the game is built around.
> 
> But the only real reason those games aren't coming is because of money.




Would people please stop quoting shit that some random journalist said? Square has never talked about the WiiU on any case. Said console has support for all of their engines. They said they would consider porting their games to any system with DX11 level features when they got asked what  systems their upcoming games would be for

Some journalist got the bright idea that was the reason the game wasnt announced for the WiiU and started running with that and then everyone else in the media decided to pick that up and run with it. 

As you can see, some sites had to make retractions 

Link removed

As you can see, Square recently had a survey for Kingdom Hearts and asked people about the WiiU. They're considering it. 


Y'all ought to move off this lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2014)

Platinum said:


> You would need more than 47 million to buy Capcom .



Buy shares enough to access you executive decisions then..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 17, 2014)

Nintendo would sooner buy Capcom than Sony.

Shit Microsoft would sooner buy Capcom than sony and Microsoft cant buy any Japanese companies XD



^ Hahaha every single fucking time man. Makes the internet a pain in the ass


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 17, 2014)

One's gotta wonder why people still think Capcom is is any position to be bought because of one random sourceless article saying they're in the poorhouse when they consistently announce profit every fiscal year, buy chinese shares for the mobile market, build a new development studio and then build 2 new R&D studios for next gen and mobile games.



Enclave said:


> The games did well in a broad sense.  They did not perform well based on their budget though.  Poor management caused those games to not actually be profitable.



Human Revolution as very profitable for Square Enix, and with good reason, which is why they started financing sequels for every other franchise Eidos had. The only true fuck up was Thief, in my opinion, which was a mess from day one, the developers themselves didn't really knew what to do with it and it showed.

Every other game, Sleeping Dogs, Tomb Raider and Hitman weren't "profitable" in the sense of Call of Duty or whatever but still made Enix enough money that they're making sequels for literally every single one of those games. You know, the ones they themselves said "failed". Not counting Thief, of course, which came out just the other day anyway.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2014)

Sony is probably selling this out of necessity more than having no faith in Square Enix. 8% really does nothing for Sony these days, and they know that Square Enix will develop for Sony systems no matter what. Might as well make an "easy" 50 million and call it a day.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 17, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> One's gotta wonder why people still think Capcom is is any position to be bought because of one random sourceless article saying they're in the poorhouse when they consistently announce profit every fiscal year, buy chinese shares for the mobile market, build a new development studio and then build 2 new R&D studios for next gen and mobile games.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On point like usual 

Although every one of eidos' mobile games did shit.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Sony is probably selling this out of necessity more than having no faith in Square Enix.



Hmm, I don't know so much about necessity but it probably is better for them to sell the shares for a quick a buck then to keep them at this point.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 17, 2014)

They should have sold them when Square released Dragon Quest Super Light.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2014)

Dream said:


> Hmm, I don't know so much about necessity but it probably is better for them to sell the shares for a quick a buck then to keep them at this point.



Well, Sony _does_ need more money, and it's not like they're making money by holding onto those SE shares. Sell 'em, I say. It's a good move and a quick buck.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 17, 2014)

A quick buck really seems like the reasoning why. They sold the shares pretty far under market value.


----------



## Bender (Apr 17, 2014)

okay seriously this seems like a really rash-ass decision.


----------



## Enclave (Apr 17, 2014)

Platinum said:


> A quick buck really seems like the reasoning why. They sold the shares pretty far under market value.



Based on what I read?  It was mis-reported how much they sold the shares for.  That value is the profit they made off selling the shares.  They sold them at market value and the value is higher than when they bought them so they made $47 million in profit from the sale.


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 17, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> You guys gotta be kidding yourself if you think FFXV or KH3 wouldnt run on WiiU in their current forms.
> 
> We arent really at the point where next gen only games are just pushing so far ahead of these machines capabilities.
> 
> Cept Witcher 3 llol.



Based on the specs I've seen I find it quite hard to imagine it running a game like FFXV without maybe some possible texture size reductions and the like to get full fps.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 17, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Based on what I read?  It was mis-reported how much they sold the shares for.  That value is the profit they made off selling the shares.  They sold them at market value and the value is higher than when they bought them so they made $47 million in profit from the sale.



Okay that makes a lot more sense.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 17, 2014)

Kyokkai said:


> Based on the specs I've seen I find it quite hard to imagine it running a game like FFXV without maybe some possible texture size reductions and the like to get full fps.



The scale should hold the same. If you look at the spec sheet its noted that the sum of its parts is greater than the whole and this is reflected in the whole " pushing above its weight" thing that the guy who shat on the system, that gets regurgitated alot when its  ( honestly though the things got at least a 6x gpu power wise) 

FFxV is more of a limited area concentration when it comes to scale. It reminds me of the Last Story actually, with a KH battle system + verticality but no environment.

Depending on the team size, resources WiiU stuff probably just takes extra time, so pubs tend not to bother with it unless they're familiar with Nintendo's platforms. However  its easier than messing with the Xbone's ESRAM.

In general WiiU's like any other PPC hardware, tailored for gaming, takes a bit of time to really get in and out through the whole system, but efficient and tool set mature enough to get stuff running on it easy quick at the start of the generation.

That why stuff ( and in general cross gen games gut the preformance of the machines across the board. PS4's the best at brute forcing things, Xbone has complicated architecture and WIiU's CPU isnt suited to SIMD heavy code from last gen game, but its quick and cheap as shit to port.but they'll be comparable to a certain extent unless you use higher quality assets  )


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2014)

Bender said:


> okay seriously this seems like a really rash-ass decision.



Not really. Sony has no need to hold on to their 8% stake in Square Enix.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 17, 2014)

One step closer to Square Enix being forced to eat their young.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 17, 2014)

I could see disney aiming it's fangs into acquiring SQenix.

Either that or maybe sQUENIX Should ask Toriyama and his beloved waifu raitoningu to save the company with their awesomeness.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 17, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Not really. Sony has no need to hold on to their 8% stake in Square Enix.



No one does, let it burn.


----------



## Wan (Apr 18, 2014)

Enclave said:


> That wouldn't help.  The reason KH3 and FFXV isn't going to the Wii U has nothing to do with Squenix not wanting to bring the games there.  Nintendo made an under powered console.



FFXV, back when it went by the name FF Versus XIII, was developed for the PS3.  I doubt there's anything in there that can't be made to work on the Wii U with some smart coding and paring back some effects.  KH3 is a XB1/PS4 only game, so there may very well be things that are very hard to get working on the Wii U.  We can't say for sure though.


----------



## Enclave (Apr 18, 2014)

Wan said:


> FFXV, back when it went by the name FF Versus XIII, was developed for the PS3.  I doubt there's anything in there that can't be made to work on the Wii U with some smart coding and paring back some effects.  KH3 is a XB1/PS4 only game, so there may very well be things that are very hard to get working on the Wii U.  We can't say for sure though.



Considering the fact that Versus XIII was in development for as long as it was and then changed to release on the PS3, PS4 and Xbone and then further updated to eliminate the PS3 version?  The game was likely over ambitious for the PS3, the same could very well apply to the Wii U.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 18, 2014)

Wan said:


> FFXV, back when it went by the name FF Versus XIII, was developed for the PS3.  I doubt there's anything in there that can't be made to work on the Wii U with some smart coding and paring back some effects.  KH3 is a XB1/PS4 only game, so there may very well be things that are very hard to get working on the Wii U.  We can't say for sure though.



I dont think they're doing full on global effects, which is about the only thing you cant really scale outright onto the WiiU and the engines are already compatible. The rest is resolution/effects tweaking.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 18, 2014)

Where its character models, amount of shit on screen, or actual level quality of assets, if your finding it hard to get it working on PS3, the wii u isn't going to fare much better(infact itll probably do worse)

Given the fact that SE has stated that they switched generations specifically because it became too hard to pack in the intended game on such old hardware without noticable compromises, its kind of easy to tell


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 18, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> I could see disney aiming it's fangs into acquiring SQenix.
> 
> Either that or maybe sQUENIX Should ask Toriyama and his beloved waifu raitoningu to save the company with their awesomeness.



I'd be surprised if they didn't. Buying square would be like piss money to them. Then they would own even more profitable icons like Cloud and Sephiroth.


----------



## Enclave (Apr 18, 2014)

Superrazien said:


> I'd be surprised if they didn't. Buying square would be like piss money to them. Then they would own even more profitable icons like Cloud and Sephiroth.



Only a Japanese company can buy another Japanese company as I recall.  So Disney?  Can never own Squenix.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 18, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Where its character models, amount of shit on screen, or actual level quality of assets, if your finding it hard to get it working on PS3, the wii u isn't going to fare much better(infact itll probably do worse)
> 
> Given the fact that SE has stated that they switched generations specifically because it became too hard to pack in the intended game on such old hardware without noticable compromises, its kind of easy to tell


It'd be nice if people would stop acting like the WiiU's a PS3. It really isnt. Not in architecture, or in power...


----------



## Enclave (Apr 19, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> It'd be nice if people would stop acting like the WiiU's a PS3. It really isnt. Not in architecture, or in power...



It may not be a PS3 but it's closer to a PS3 in power than it is a PS4 or Xbone.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 19, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> It'd be nice if people would stop acting like the WiiU's a PS3. It really isnt. Not in architecture, or in power...



Your right, in many cases its performs worse than either 360 and PS3. Considering that in certain ways its weaker(CPU) and slightly stronger (GPU), the wii u is pretty much comparable to the 7th generation HD twins.

And getting a game for the 8th generation HD twins onto that kind of device is easier said than done. That's not arguable or else there would be no meaning to hardware advances. You could technically scale down anything for 7th gen if you really wanted to. Problem is, you end up compromising a lot of the work until its just a shell, and its actually harder to do it with the hardware constraints.

I mean, yeah you could make GTA5 on PS2, but its gonna look and play like San andreas regardless


----------



## Wan (Apr 19, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Your right, in many cases its performs worse than either 360 and PS3. Considering that in certain ways its weaker(CPU) and slightly stronger (GPU), the wii u is pretty much comparable to the 7th generation HD twins.
> 
> And getting a game for the 8th generation HD twins onto that kind of device is easier said than done. That's not arguable or else there would be no meaning to hardware advances. You could technically scale down anything for 7th gen if you really wanted to. Problem is, you end up compromising a lot of the work until its just a shell, and its actually harder to do it with the hardware constraints.
> 
> I mean, yeah you could make GTA5 on PS2, but its gonna look and play like San andreas regardless



The Wii U has 4 times the RAM of the PS3 and Xbox 360 (half of it is reserved for the OS IIRC, but it's not like the PS3 and 360's OSes don't take up RAM).  It has 35 MB of superfast EDRAM, much like the XB1's 32 MB (contrast with the 10 MB of EDRAM in the 360, and the complete lack of such in the PS3).  It has a significantly stronger and more modern GPU than the ones in the PS3 and 360, and its triple core CPU is at least on par if not better than the CPUs in the PS3 and 360 when optimized correctly.  The subpar performance of the multiplatform ports at launch was likely caused by poor optimization, and Nintendo's reportedly sketchy development tools it made available to third party devs didn't help.

The Wii U is a fairly distant third to the Xbox One and the PS4 as far as 8th gen consoles go, yes.  But in comparison to the 7th gen 360 and PS3, it has a lot of advantages.  It's not like the original Wii where Nintendo basically took the Gamecube's CPU and GPU, upclocked them, put a little extra RAM in and called it a new console.  It actually has a modern CPU and GPU in it, as opposed to the over half a decade old hardware in the PS3 and 360.  That modern CPU and GPU duo is just rather slow in comparison to the PS4 and Xbox One.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2014)

WiiU's graphical/engine performance is severely hampered by the lack of experience and optimization. After half a decade, devs usually knew the tricks to get the most out of  360/PS3 to some extent. 

But how many people are developing for the WiiU? And since when? There is no comparable expertise and little will of multiplat developers to dedicate enough effort into ports. Writing unoptimized code for a cost-cutting closed system like that is rarely going to end up well. This is a meta problem, no matter what the WiiU can theoretically achieve.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 19, 2014)

Wan said:


> The Wii U has 4 times the RAM of the PS3 and Xbox 360 (half of it is reserved for the OS IIRC, but it's not like the PS3 and 360's OSes don't take up RAM).  It has 35 MB of superfast EDRAM, much like the XB1's 32 MB (contrast with the 10 MB of EDRAM in the 360, and the complete lack of such in the PS3).  It has a significantly stronger and more modern GPU than the ones in the PS3 and 360, and its triple core CPU is at least on par if not better than the CPUs in the PS3 and 360 when optimized correctly.  The subpar performance of the multiplatform ports at launch was likely caused by poor optimization, and Nintendo's reportedly sketchy development tools it made available to third party devs didn't help.
> 
> The Wii U is a fairly distant third to the Xbox One and the PS4 as far as 8th gen consoles go, yes.  But in comparison to the 7th gen 360 and PS3, it has a lot of advantages.  It's not like the original Wii where Nintendo basically took the Gamecube's CPU and GPU, upclocked them, put a little extra RAM in and called it a new console.  It actually has a modern CPU and GPU in it, as opposed to the over half a decade old hardware in the PS3 and 360.  That modern CPU and GPU duo is just rather slow in comparison to the PS4 and Xbox One.



Thank you. 

Shiiieeet feels like the dreamcast days all over again lmao


It tends to fly over people's heads that some of the worst ports to the system are from launch,done with little resources(from publishers),running off 1 or 2 of the WiiU's CPU Cores, that were done in a matter of weeks( Warriors Orochi for instance(got patched) Darksiders 2 ect) PS3 and Xbox eek out most performance by clocking out their CPU's and coding for that set structure. That kind of code causes the WiiU's CPU to chug and you lose out on performance. This is why the framerates are comparable with slightly better graphics.   WiiU's a 6X series PS4 and Xbone are 7x series with a much higher theoretical flop count. (Their CPU's are comparable though, since they have some  8 cheap ones in there)

Hell i've seen games on it that are still using the CPU for sound instead of the DSP. 

Not to mention the console barely pulls 33w's running these games. ( The console's quiet and small) It's capable of pulling 70 watts. 

Its amazing that people dont want to take a couple weeks to port a game over from last gen. Its ridiculously cheap. Either they dont see the value in it or they're wary of what Nintendo's demographic is going to buy.

This is why the WiiU has a ton of indie developers on it.  

You know the funny thing to me is , cable companies are being mandated to put things that Nintendo put into the Wii U its kinda funny. I think Nintendo saw that and decided to just invest now so they could get through the costs. 

I know people like to shit on Nintendo and their hardware, but they always design extremely sturdy and efficiently designed consoles.  The WiiU has no bottlenecks and its not as touchy as the Xbox One is. Its relatively easy to optimize for as well.


----------



## Enclave (Apr 19, 2014)

Nobody denies that the Wii U is well built.  Just that it's under powered and by a rather wide margin.

It doesn't matter how well built it is though if it can't render as many entities on screen as a developer needs it to, or can't push as many polys or crunch the AI.  It may not have any significant bottlenecks, but neither does the PS4 and the PS4 is SIGNIFICANTLY more powerful of a system.  If a game is being made with the PS4 specs in mind then porting it to the Wii U simply isn't going to work in the majority of cases.

You honestly come off as though myself and others hate Nintendo.  We don't, hell my favourite system of all time is a tie between the PSX and SNES.  But facts are facts.

Now yes, it's possible FFXV could be ported to the Wii U, the fact that it was originally intended for the PS3 could mean that even though it was over ambitious for the PS3 that it would work on the Wii U.  However we don't know just how over ambitious the project was, nor do we know how they've retooled the game once they decided to cut PS3 support and make it only next gen.  It's entirely possible the game is too much for the Wii U.

Also while FFXV is questionable?  KH3 has been developed exclusively for the PS4 and Xbone, the odds of it being able to run on the Wii U are remarkably slim.  Nintendo should never have made their system a gen behind in power.  You think they would have learned that lesson with the Wii, but no, they looked at the money they made and decided for a repeat instead of seeing how 3rd party support was in the sewer.

I can only hope once the next gen comes around Nintendo will make an actual next gen system.  I'd love to see them return to their old glory days.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 19, 2014)

Because there are games developed for the PS4 and Xbox One that could run on the WiiU? 

There are quite a few that are only Xbox One, PS4 and WiiU.  

They'd surely look better than ones that are ALSO hampered by 360 coding. 

And if people are making arguments for the PS4 being held back, the Xbox One exists. Lol( but its not like it cant handle stuff, the devs just dont know how to code for the ESRAM)

Eh, if the devs were actually using the power on these next gen systems to begin with. Most just use it so they cant brute force through lazy coding.  ( It takes a lot of money and time to use it all to the point where they're making something that actually cant run on the WIiU) 

I understand Witcher 3 not being on the WIiU. 

I dont understand Arkham Knight not being on the WiiU. 

Engine scalability, ease of porting and all of that but you know  stuff like this should be easier than what third parties did back in the day with the Genesis and the SNES.  Or you know. Last Gen. Making completely different versions on the Wii and then making two PS3 and Xbox 360 versions 

Besides problems with the Xbox One its relatively straight forward working with those two systems.

In the end its a money and consumer perception thing.

Publishers are just gonna do what the fuck they want to do and Nintendo just isnt part of their equation for the most part if all they're doing is fighting for that teenage dollar or doing this kind of shit 



This is why Nintendo made the Wii. What did publishers do? Fuck all with it and littered store shelves with shovelware drowning out the 350 or so titles with a metacritic higher than 60.


----------



## Enclave (Apr 19, 2014)

Yes, there are games developed for all 3 consoles, that doesn't mean though that games coming in the next year and beyond will still be able to be ported.  The longer the gen goes on the less and less likely it becomes that a game can even be ported to the Wii U, it's really just THAT much weaker than the PS4 and Xbone.

The way I see it?  If porting FFXV or KH3 to the Wii U means scaling back ANYTHING in the PS4 and Xbone versions?  Then I don't want the Wii U version to exist.  I want the games to be everything they can be, not held back by inferior hardware.

Imagine if Squenix decides to do another 1,000 heartless type fight but instead do it justice?  However they find that the Wii U just cannot render a large enough variety of heartless on screen at once and thus have to scale it back like they did on the PS2?  Then to maintain equality of gameplay they scale that back on the PS4 and Xbone as well.  That's just unacceptable to me.  I don't want their vision hampered by a system that was designed a generation behind.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 19, 2014)

It really wasnt designed for a generation behind though otherwise.

There's a point where things are close enough you know? 

And you know, the Project Cars devs didnt drop the WiiU version. They dropped the last gen versions because they hampered the game way too much

The WIiU's only meant to be on the market for 5 years as its Nintendo's transitional device.  The PS4 and the Xbox One are designed for another long ass milk generation ( even though they're going to be outclassed VERY quickly)


----------



## Enclave (Apr 19, 2014)

Going to be outclassed?  The PS4 and Xbone are already outclassed by PC's.  That's not the point.

Honestly Razr, how long do you really think the Wii U is going to hang in there with multiplat releases?  It's not going to be all that long.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 19, 2014)

As long as devs can make money off of it and as long as they give a shit about the xbox

Particularly when it comes to Japanese support

3 years maybe if MK8 + 6 months of stellar software heavy marketing helps the console out


----------



## Enclave (Apr 19, 2014)

You're being overly optimistic.  The Wii didn't last that long with regards to multiplat support and it had much better sales numbers than the Wii U.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 19, 2014)

The WIiU's not the WIi.


----------



## Enclave (Apr 19, 2014)

No, it's not.  The Wii had fantastic sales numbers.  It won the last generation when it comes to hardware sales while the Wii U is already in dead last even with a year head start.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 19, 2014)

I thought it was fairly obvious that in terms of 3rd party support the Wii-U is going to be a replay of what happened last gen.

It'll start off sharing a few multi plats with the other games, then developers will either not care to develop for the Wii-U because of power constraints or not see the profits due to its low install base (especially when it comes to online gaming, likely PSN/Live will be prioritized).

Wii-U will most likely be like the Wii, and have a lot of obscure good 3rd party games that get little press. It's not going to get a lot of the big titles, we already see it happening, at least I see no reason to think it would.



As for the topic, because I'm not sure why the Wii-U is being mentioned, there's nothing that implies that Square-Enix stocks were sold because their games are bad or doing bad, or what ever jibba jabber. Sony just likely felt like selling, they are a company that is having financial struggles to boot. That's what you do with stocks, believe it or not.


----------

